# Add Airplay and Chromecast feature



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I would think Tivo could easily add a feature to mirror/stream what's on your iPhone or Ipad via Airplay. And whatever Google's equivalent is. 

Any licensing costs could be billed to the consumer if they want the feature.


The idea is this a good bang for the buck feature to implement.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> I would think Tivo could easily add a feature to mirror/stream what's on your iPhone or Ipad via Airplay. And whatever Google's equivalent is.
> 
> Any licensing costs could be billed to the consumer if they want the feature.
> 
> The idea is this a good bang for the buck feature to implement.


Apple doesn't license its AirPlay features very often(they license the audio streaming to some high end audio manufacturers, but that's about it).

For example, this morning my digital media feeds were all abuzz about a Philips TV that would include AirPlay being released in India. That would represent a major change of strategy for Apple:
http://www.cultofmac.com/299270/apple-tv-philips-first-hdtv-built-itunes-airplay-announced/

But it turns out, they're just bundling AppleTVs with the displays. :-(


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Airplay is on alot of receivers, but is audio only. Even audio only would be a nice feature if it could be done for little to nothing.

But there is that question of how much cost would it add. Could one possibly pass on the cost only to users who want it? Say in the form of buying a license for it like you do with codecs on a pc etc. 

And of course if it only does audio and it is going to cost then why not just get an ATV. 

Maybe HDMI-in would be more attractive here. And pass thru the ATV interface or other interface with a button on the remote or option in the menu.

But I guess my thinking is why get another box when you have one that seems like it could do this functionality or why take up another HDMI port and have to switch back and forth between ports.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> But I guess my thinking is why get another box when you have one that seems like it could do this functionality or why take up another HDMI port and have to switch back and forth between ports.


When you're traveling or at a friend's house? But this just leaves it open for piracy and what not. Give your friend your account info so he can use your Tivo programs on his tablet and cast them to his TV. Would imagine you have to have some control.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

dbpaddler said:


> When you're traveling or at a friend's house? But this just leaves it open for piracy and what not. Give your friend your account info so he can use your Tivo programs on his tablet and cast them to his TV. Would imagine you have to have some control.


Yeah that would be a reason to get another box. I was more talking about why put another box under 1 of your TVs if you got a Tivo there already.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

trip1eX said:


> Yeah that would be a reason to get another box. I was more talking about why put another box under 1 of your TVs if you got a Tivo there already.


Gotcha. I do agree with your point though. The only reason I see it being worthwhile is traveling. Otherwise it just seems like a way to circumvent things.

You do have Miracast though. So if your device supports miracast which most android and Windows tablets do, then just get a dongle for your tv and you should be able to mirror what's on your screen. You just can't use your device for anything else while doing it. Unfortunately Apple doesn't support standard protocols so Android or Windows would be your only option.


----------

